# Peachicks



## casportpony (Aug 8, 2019)

from 8-2-2019


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 9, 2019)

One of the farms I milk test for has an "old McDonalds" type of farm and does tours and such.  Their pea hens set and raise their own chicks.  Usually have 2-4 each.  They are very good mothers as a rule.  Not like guineas.... they are worthless as mothers.


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 12, 2019)

Be sure to post pics as they grow.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Aug 13, 2019)

Nice pics.  Have always wanted to raise them!


----------

